

What I've Learned About Venture Funding - rcarrigan87
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2015/08/20/what-ive-learned-about-venture-funding/

======
rcarrigan87
It's an interesting point that Mark is making. At the end of the day money
doesn't really matter. People are the determining factor as to whether a
company succeeds or fails and people are notoriously hard to predict.

